# Aide pour appréhender l'IPAD



## Madkarl (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

"Mac user" depuis des années, j'envisage pour la première fois d'acquérir un Ipad. Cet achat venant en remplacement de mon macbook, j'aimerais être sûr de correctement appréhender cette tablette.

Je me permets donc de solliciter votre "expérience" pour répondre à quelques questions sur l'usage que j'envisage d'en faire.

*1/* En même tant que l'acquisition de l'IPAD, je compte prendre un NAS Synology DS212j.
- Est possible de stocker dans ce genre de NAS sa bibliothèque Itunes, Iphoto et imovie puis de consulter le tout sur la tablette le tout en wifi ?

*2/* L'utilisation que j'avais de mon macbook jusqu'ici était rudimentaire : Surf, mail et chargement/petite retouche/classement de mes photos prises depuis mon Canon EOS et chargement/petits montages/classement de mes vidéos HD prises depuis ma caméra Sony HDR CX115E.
- Est il possible de continuer à charger les photos du canon EOS sur la tablette (enfin, sur le NAS via la tablette) ?
- Est il possible de continuer à charger les vidéos Sony HDR CX sur la tablette (enfin, sur le NAS via la tablette) ?

*3/ *Faire du montage (basique) sur Imovie "version Ipad" est il jouable sans trop d'effort ?

*4/* Avec ce NAS (et là je déborde un peu du forum), existe il un interet d'acquérir l'apple TV ?

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------

